# ENELOOP ????



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear teachers and dear friends.
Yes, After I open the great link " Panasonic/ Eneloop" from Our friend Mr. Velo Steve, and the question are come to my low brain.
The question , Sir/ Madam :
Eneloop = Long time ago made by Sanyo ( Until ??), Now Made by Panasinic, which made 3 level of Eneloop.
1) Eneloop ( Standard) = 1,.2 V., 2000 mAh = 2100 Life Cycle.
2) Eneloop Lite = 1.2 V., 1000 mAh, 3000 Life Cycles.
3) Eneveloop PRO, = 1.2V., 2550 mAh., = Only 500 Life Cycle.

Yes I have Sanyo/ Eneloop 36 AA. for 7-8 years and love them, use them ( Rotate Them) with out fail, But These Sanyo Eneloop = 1900 mAh---After 7-8 Years usage = That might be the end of Life Soon, Although I Check in after recharge battery complete = 1.5 V. (by slow charger unit).
Now The question are, After the great ones die, Which Kind/ Level of New Eneloop that I should buy ?
The Standard, Lite or PRO Type of Eneloop ??= For my dear 4 Canon Flashes 550 EX, 580 EX, 580 EX II and 430 EX II+ 3 youngnuo yn565exii

Thanks you, Sir/ Madam
Surapon


http://www.panasonic-eneloop.eu/eneloop-products/eneloop-batteries.html


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 18, 2014)

You should go with the Eneloop Pro because it has the word pro in its name. 8)

It appears that the advantage of the Eneloop Pro is in low temperature (-20c) areas (according to their website). 

The weight savings of the Eneloop Lite does not really seem that advantagious.

Unless you are shooting in cold weather, I see no reason not to continue with the "standard" Eneloop if you wish to stay with that brand.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> You should go with the Eneloop Pro because it has the word pro in its name. 8)
> 
> It appears that the advantage of the Eneloop Pro is in low temperature (-20c) areas (according to their website).
> 
> ...




Thousand Thanks , Dear Friend Mr. AcutancePhotography .
Ha, Ha, Ha---Save my money, because I am not the PRO, and my style of shooting = In tropical Climate = above 5 up to 25 Degree " C " and 90% humidity---Well, Yes, I will go to shoot in Alaska this coming Oct.2015 Via, Cruise ship---But No Flashes require.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear teacher, fellow student, traveler and friend Surapon,

Your decision depends on your intended use case.
The key is in the mAh rating. 
mAh = milli (thousandth) Amp hour capacity.
To add a little perspective, the standard Eneloop is rated at 2000 mAh which can also be thought of as 2 Ah. 

Anyway, the Eneloop Lites can be recharged the most times during their life span but they will be the slowest at recharging your flashes and you'll get the fewest flashes per charge.
If your flash rate is low and you are only firing flash a few times per shoot as in static product shooting a few products, these are the ones.

The PROs will cycle your flashes considerably faster and you'll get significantly more flashes per charge but you get the fewest recharge cycles of the three choices.
If you are shooting events with heavy, rapid flash use, these should be your choice.

The Standards obviously fall in the middle.

Ah, compromises to choose between, same like so many things in life.

Sincerely,
Ron

edit.......
Panasonic? Sanyo? I don't know what to make of this......
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ipp=100&sts=ma&N=0&setIPP=100&srtclk=itemspp&Ntt=Eneloop
...... edit


----------



## Wiki Tango (Dec 18, 2014)

I asked at the photokina 2014 what it is about Panasonic and Eneloop and a nice guy at the Panasonic booth told me that not long ago Panasonic took over the battery business from Sanyo. I do not know a specific date when this had happened but currently I see "Sanyo Eneloop" and also the new "Panasonic Eneloop" packages at retailers as well as on amazon.

By the way: my 7 years old Sanyo Eneloops are loosing power, too 
and I will replace them with the new black Panasonic 2550mAh Pro Eneloops for my 430EX and 580EXII.
I am looking especially for a package with a 'high speed' loading unit that reloads them within two hours.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Dear teacher, fellow student, traveler and friend Surapon,
> 
> Your decision depends on your intended use case.
> The key is in the mAh rating.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Ron
Wow " The PROs will cycle your flashes considerably faster and you'll get significantly more flashes per charge but you get the fewest recharge cycles of the three choices.
If you are shooting events with heavy, rapid flash use, these should be your choice. "---I have learn some thing new to day, Thankssss, The High Number of mAh. that flash recovery and ready to fire = faster than Low number of mAh.
Yes, I might not have the problem of Flashes usage, Because I always use 2 battery packs combine with 4 =AA Eneloops in all of my flashes.
Thanks again , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> I asked at the photokina 2014 what it is about Panasonic and Eneloop and a nice guy at the Panasonic booth told me that not long ago Panasonic took over the battery business from Sanyo. I do not know a specific date when this had happened but currently I see "Sanyo Eneloop" and also the new "Panasonic Eneloop" packages at retailers as well as on amazon.
> 
> By the way: my 7 years old Sanyo Eneloops are loosing power, too
> and I will replace them with the new black Panasonic 2550mAh Pro Eneloops for my 430EX and 580EXII.
> I am looking especially for a package with a 'high speed' loading unit that reloads them within two hours.




Thanks, Dear Friends Mr. Wiki Tango.
At B&H, They not sell Sanyo Eneloop any more, Yes, Amazon and E-bay still sell Sanyo Eneloop.
Well, Yes, Our teacher in this great CR. post teach us that Most of the times, Slow Charger are Push the Power in to the Battery better than the Fast Charger( That Fast Charger cut of the power when upper limit reach).
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear friend Surapon.

I agree with the comments above, but I have a detail to add:

Avoid very fast chargers.
Chargers that complete charge in less than 2 hours, causing overheating and deteriorating the batteries.

Chargers completing the load between 2 and 4 hours are ideal for maintaining the health of your batteries.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon.
> 
> I agree with the comments above, but I have a detail to add:
> 
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Yes, Yes, I have learn from you since I was the new member almost 2 years " Avoid very fast chargers.
Chargers that complete charge in less than 2 hours, causing overheating and deteriorating the batteries. "
Yes, Sir.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2014)

@Surapon: I LOVE your gear-laden photos.  Great! 


As for a replacement battery for your Eneloops...have you ever considered Imedion? I use Imedions myself, I have about five or six four packs worth of them, mostly AA one AAA. In my research for a good rechargable battery, the Imedions came up frequently as having good capacity (I think most of the AA ones I use are 2100mAh), with high efficiency, 1000+ recharge capacility, and stable power delivery (i.e. when used in strobes.) 


I use Imedions for pretty much everything now...I've basically expunged my house of disposable batteries. About the only disposables I still have are the 9V ones in my smoke alarms. I've been able to do some pretty rapid-fire flash work at near-full brightness with my better beamer with bird photography. I can often get three or four high powered flashes in a row before it needs a little bit of recharge time. The Imedions go pretty much full bore until they finally just run out of power, then they simply stop working until recharged (I prefer that to a standard disposable AA, which slowly peters off over time requiring longer and longer recharge times in a flash.)


Anyway, there's an alternative for you. I was pretty dismayed by the 500mAh lifetime of the new Eneloop Pros myself, but since I kind of started with Imedions when I went to rechargable batteries a couple years ago, I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 18, 2014)

Incidentally, the same lithium ion cells are available from 2 other brands. One is Apple (for their keyboard/mouse/trackpad), and the other is Roberts (for their solar radio). I believe that they are supplied by Sanyo/Panasonic under contract to Apple/Roberts.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

jrista said:


> @Surapon: I LOVE your gear-laden photos.  Great!
> 
> 
> As for a replacement battery for your Eneloops...have you ever considered Imedion? I use Imedions myself, I have about five or six four packs worth of them, mostly AA one AAA. In my research for a good rechargable battery, the Imedions came up frequently as having good capacity (I think most of the AA ones I use are 2100mAh), with high efficiency, 1000+ recharge capacility, and stable power delivery (i.e. when used in strobes.)
> ...




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jrista 
Wow, That New name for me "Imedions" and Same cost of Eneloop too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerEx-Imedion-2400-mAh-AA-NiMH-Batteries-8-Pack-with-Case-Maha-MH-8AAI-BH-/320855295891?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4ab4774793

Yes, Sir, I will try my fist 24 AA "Imedions" with your recommend, After my Old, Old Eneloop are dead.
Thanks again,. Sir.
Have a great weekend
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

e17paul said:


> Incidentally, the same lithium ion cells are available from 2 other brands. One is Apple (for their keyboard/mouse/trackpad), and the other is Roberts (for their solar radio). I believe that they are supplied by Sanyo/Panasonic under contract to Apple/Roberts.




Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. e17paul .
Thanks for your infor.
Have a great day.
Surapon.


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jrista
> Wow, That New name for me "Imedions" and Same cost of Eneloop too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerEx-Imedion-2400-mAh-AA-NiMH-Batteries-8-Pack-with-Case-Maha-MH-8AAI-BH-/320855295891?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4ab4774793
> ...




You're welcome. I think you will be pretty happy with them.


One thing I should mention. The 2100mAh Imdedion batteries are a little "fat". By that, I mean they have a slightly higher diameter than most AA batteries. I don't exactly know why, but they are often a fairly tight fit. They fit into my Canon 430EX II, but they are fairly snug. I have to lightly tap to get them to shift out of the flash enough to actually pull them out. The batteries fit pretty snugly in my Logitech MX mouse as well, which is also rechargable. 


This slightly fat size and snug fit might be an issue in some devices. Before you go "all in" buyin Imedion batteries, I would grab like one pack of 4, and make sure they fit into everything they need to. Eneloop batteries are also usually slightly fatter than regular disposable AA batteries, but the Imedions are just a tiiiny fraction fatter than the Eneloops.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2014)

I noticed that Surapon has the fancy colored eneloops. I got mine mostly from Costco. Those are typically Blue, Light Blue and Green/Light Green and then the regular white. With a charger. When they have them in stock.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

jrista said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jrista
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jrista.
Might be the smart company like Imedion try to solve the problem of Rattering sound of the skinny AA batteries in side the Flashes, When we walk , or the End of the batteries miss the contactors, because too skinny = ???.
But, Yes, Sir, I will buy/ Order 4 of these Imedion to try first , after the rush " Christmas " traffic .
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Dec 18, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> .....
> 
> Avoid very fast chargers.
> Chargers that complete charge in less than 2 hours, causing overheating and deteriorating the batteries.
> ...


 
I have a several years old Lenmar fast charger, charges four AAs in about 15 minutes, or four AAAs in about 7 minutes.
Batteries are indeed a little warm at the end of a charging cycle but nothing I'd consider hot. I figure "hot" for something like this to be anything you can't hand hold as long as you like. 

I've not noticed any apparent detrimental effects to batteries charged in this unit, admittedly I haven't attempted any sort of controlled comparisons either.

Just tried to test/measure charging time and temperature, dang, no cells depleted enough for a valid test.

I have noticed that this Lenmar hasn't been available for years nor have I found anything similar, I figure there must be a good reason for that.

This Lenmar has almost as much venting as housing and a very conspicuous fan, possibly a fire hazard if operated with blocked vents or with a failed fan. That's plenty good reason they should be and are NLA.
---
While I don't expect to ever know, I do wonder how much consumer protection hyperbole vs. real science regarding battery health is involved in manufacturer's slower (2 to 4 hour) charging time recommendations.

I'm over it already, consigned to slower charge times as soon as Lenmar's fan gets much louder and I have to replace it. 
Meanwhile, it's probably best if i don't use Lenmar unattended.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I noticed that Surapon has the fancy colored eneloops. I got mine mostly from Costco. Those are typically Blue, Light Blue and Green/Light Green and then the regular white. With a charger. When they have them in stock.



Dear Friend Mr. RustyTheGeek.
7-8 years ago, Ritz Photo Shop try to Close the Store in my Home town, And Reduce the Price of these great Eneloop, I just grab them, after 75% discount from the original Price----Ha, Ha, Ha, I forget to see the difference of Colors of Eneloop.
BUT, for me, GOLD COLOR are the best----Ha, Ha, Ha, Like the Gold Metal/ High cost of AA batteries.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## tolusina (Dec 18, 2014)

jrista said:


> .....One thing I should mention. The 2100mAh Imdedion batteries are a little "fat"......


I've run into some "fat" MiMHs in the past. Removing the wrapper/labeling allowed them to fit and led to brilliant failures in some devices if the (now) electrically uninsulated housings were allowed to short together.

Thanks too as Surapon posted regarding the tip to the Imdedion brand, I hadn't heard of that one either. A little googleing found this... http://www.mahaenergy.com/ YES!! They have NiMH "D" cells and chargers, I have projects!!


----------



## PeterHowe (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello Surapon,

I use both the Eneloop and Imedion batteries for over 3 years on my flashes, and find both very good.
I charge them with an intelligent charger which has the functions to 'Break-in' new batteries (by charging and discharging a few times first); and to reconditioning old batteries. Mine is the Powerex brand, but I believe there are a number of these on the market.

Regards,


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2014)

PeterHowe said:


> Hello Surapon,
> 
> I use both the Eneloop and Imedion batteries for over 3 years on my flashes, and find both very good.
> I charge them with an intelligent charger which has the functions to 'Break-in' new batteries (by charging and discharging a few times first); and to reconditioning old batteries. Mine is the Powerex brand, but I believe there are a number of these on the market.
> ...




Aye, I purchased a battery charger and conditioner/reconditioner. Whenever I get a new pack of Imedions, I always run them through the pretest cycle to drain/charge a few times and prime them for maximum capacity, and minimize memory issues.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

PeterHowe said:


> Hello Surapon,
> 
> I use both the Eneloop and Imedion batteries for over 3 years on my flashes, and find both very good.
> I charge them with an intelligent charger which has the functions to 'Break-in' new batteries (by charging and discharging a few times first); and to reconditioning old batteries. Mine is the Powerex brand, but I believe there are a number of these on the market.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. PeterHowe.
I will order 8 of Imedion AA. after Christmas rush hours.
Thanks again.
Have a good night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

jrista said:


> PeterHowe said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Surapon,
> ...



Dear Friend , Mr. jrista .
I never have "a battery charger and conditioner/reconditioner. " before for AA Battery, But I Have This "a battery charger and conditioner/reconditioner. " for my Love/ Old Canon 1DS and Love this Conditioner& Reconditioner.
Sir, What Brand name of this " a battery charger and conditioner/reconditioner. " that you recommend---And Can I order from Amazon ?
Thank you, Sir.
surapon


----------



## jrista (Dec 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > PeterHowe said:
> ...




I'll have to see if I can find mine. My brother has a tendency to reorganize...so these days I'm always losing things. I got mine off of Amazon. It was the first one I ever purchased, so I didn't go for one of the fully featured ones that can recharge multiple battery types...I think this one just does AA and AAA, but it's simple to operate, works well, and maintains the quality of my batteries. These Imedions (which I think may actually be 2400mAh) just seem to go forever, and I don't use my flash much...so, I only haul out the recharger once every few months when one of them finally drains.  


Anyway, if your a big rechargable battery user, I know that you can get C-cell and maybe even D-cell now as rechargables. I believe Imedion has C-cell sizes now. There are a couple real nice feature-rich chargers out there that support AAA, AA, C, D, and sometimes even odd sizes like the CRs, all in a single unit. Some can charge only four batteries, some can charge up to eight or twelve. Anyway, I'll see if I can find some links.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

jrista said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jrista 
I find one in Amazon = $ 40 Us Dollars


http://www.amazon.com/FlePow-Intelligent-Discharger-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B00NBT5LWY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1418999199&sr=8-5&keywords=aa+battery+charger
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Brand B (Dec 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> Eneloop = Long time ago made by Sanyo ( Until ??), Now Made by Panasinic, which made 3 level of Eneloop.



Just FYI, Panasonic bought Sanyo a few years ago, so while the name is changed on the parent company, manufacturing may or may not have changed. Panasonic kept some Sanyo things in their product line where they felt they had a gap in offerings. Panasonic was already a battery mfr though, and may have migrated the production to one of their facilities, or rebranded their own rechargeables to take advantage of the brand equity, or . . .?


----------



## e17paul (Dec 22, 2014)

e17paul said:


> Incidentally, the same lithium ion cells are available from 2 other brands. One is Apple (for their keyboard/mouse/trackpad), and the other is Roberts (for their solar radio). I believe that they are supplied by Sanyo/Panasonic under contract to Apple/Roberts.



Edit: I of course meant to say Nickel Metal Hydride, I had been reading another thread and got my batteries crossed...


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Fantastic info guys! I have nothing to contribute, but appreciated the info for my own use!

Thanks!


----------

